# DPMS AR-10 AP4 Problem



## nkbigdog (Sep 25, 2011)

Built this one for hogs.  Have run 100 rounds of only 168grn National Match in three different manufactures.  Have same problem.  Face of shell casing has raised gouge just outside the primer. Also several ridges etched in the base of the case. Good firepin strike no shooting problems but something is wrong! Thought it maybe the extractor but gun is new! Thought about getting another bolt and see what happens.   Your thoughts Please


----------



## 1devildog (Sep 25, 2011)

The mark on the case head is from your ejector, pull your bolt and check you ejector for travel, make sure it is able to push back into the bolt face without any interfearence, also make sure it is well lubed. As far as the marks on the sides of the case, that is just the end results of your chamber, over time, it might polish itself out, or you might need to polish it out. Personaly, unless its a lot worce than the pictures show, I wouldnt worry about that.


----------



## Craig Knight (Sep 27, 2011)

1devildog said:


> the mark on the case head is from your ejector, pull your bolt and check you ejector for travel, make sure it is able to push back into the bolt face without any interfearence, also make sure it is well lubed. As far as the marks on the sides of the case, that is just the end results of your chamber, over time, it might polish itself out, or you might need to polish it out. Personaly, unless its a lot worce than the pictures show, i wouldnt worry about that.



x 2


----------

